
Ask HN: Why haven't Docker apps become mainstream? - shubhamjain
I only have a limited practical experience in Docker but one of the foremost thing that it sells is running an application anywhere. The most immediate benefit that struck me with this was the ability to create software that can have hassle-free deployment anywhere.<p>Doesn&#x27;t it make sense for people to create business around offering Docker apps on private servers? It could be related to analytics, monitoring, or content management. Although, cloud server will always be more convenient but there might be numerous reasons for businesses to choose the other.<p>But so far I haven&#x27;t noticed anyone who has made a similar attempt. Is there a reason why this has happened yet? Am I missing something?
======
DocTomoe
Business outside of IT works and innovates slowly.

Try to explain your average 50-year-old middle manager in ManufacturingCorp
why Docker (or anything conceived in the last, say, 5 years) is a good idea
even when implementation costs money instead of staying with what is known and
appears risk-free at no extra cost.

~~~
sdomino
This is a huge factor. Newer companies/startups are starting to use Docker,
but it will be very difficult to come into a company that is already running
and convince them to change their entire workflow/infrastructure over to
something different.

I think over the next few years you will see a lot more docker infrastructures
in production as these newer applications begin to mature.

------
sdomino
Full disclosure - I work for nanobox.io, a company that is trying to do this.

Deploying a "Docker application" is complicated, especially when you throw
things like K8's into the mix. Container networking and communication isn't
easy.

You're right though, it does make sense for there to be a service that does
this, and thats why there are things like flynn.io, dokku, and nanobox.io,
each trying to tackle this problem and make creating and deploying docker
applications easier.

------
stephenr
perhaps they've realised docker isn't all it's cracked up to be:
[https://thehftguy.com/2017/02/23/docker-in-production-an-
upd...](https://thehftguy.com/2017/02/23/docker-in-production-an-update/)

.deb/.rpm packaging isn't that hard, and for more complex setups it's probably
more realistic provide vm images to run on esx/xen/etc.

------
smt88
Azure, AWS, and many other IaaS support deployment of Docker. Is that what you
mean?

~~~
shubhamjain
I meant why there haven't been apps that could be purchased and simply
deployed with a Docker command. For instance, a simple Log management solution
that could be deployed this way for a cloud network of a business.

